# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Food storage issue... Need your help.

## Wise Old Owl

Ok I saw an ad for Wise and then googled it and saw other companies.... This is an open ended questionnaire,


Have you purchased bulk Freeze dried?

Do you have a preference for Manufacture?

What works for you for shelf stable food?

What do you like in preference in meals?

Pasta Rice?

What are you currently storing?

and do you store dog food?

Please review this LINK

----------


## shiftyer1

I really think you could put up some regular food that will keep a whole lot cheaper!  My dogs have always eaten what I do so yes.

Do you want to store a years food and eat it 10 years from now or are you thinking more of a 72 hour setup?

----------


## Fixit

Wise foods is to salty . Mountain House is ok . For what I buy in long term storage foods I prefer Augason foods . That said I mostly do my on food storage and very little freeze dried stuff.

----------


## Wildthang

I also use Augason Farms stuff, but I have mostly vegetables, and all of the staples like flour, sugar, salt, powdered milk, etc. I do not like the freeze dried meals so much, but the staples are what is going to be hard to get. I figure with all of the staples, I can figure out how to make a meal.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Well this is interesting to me as Augason appears unremarkable... but has merit and value. 

Are there any others?

----------


## hunter63

Looking at the Augason Farms products appears to be both bulk cans of one thing ...........and multi serving pails of complete kits.
http://www.augasonfarms.com/Food-Sup...c-078716200953

On the bulk stuff ......Like dried peppers...113 serving in a can for a year.
What do you do once you open the can?
http://www.samsclub.com/sams/augason...prod1620354.ip

I keep a couple of buckets of Mountain Home freeze dried stuff......and a pretty complete pantry that we are using all the time.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> Looking at the Augason Farms products appears to be both bulk cans of one thing ...........and multi serving pails of complete kits.
> 
> On the bulk stuff ......Like dried peppers...113 serving in a can for a year.
> What do you do once you open the can?
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/augason...prod1620354.ip
> 
> 
> I keep a couple of buckets of Mountain Home freeze dried stuff......and a pretty complete pantry that we are using all the time.


What sets the buckets apart....

----------


## hunter63

> What sets the buckets apart....


Individual  servings.....Open the bucket, take out what you need,.....close the bucket.

https://www.thereadystore.com/mounta...ortment-bucket

----------


## Wildthang

On the bulk stuff ......Like dried peppers...113 serving in a can for a year.
What do you do once you open the can?
http://www.samsclub.com/sams/augason...prod1620354.ip

I keep a couple of buckets of Mountain Home freeze dried stuff......and a pretty complete pantry that we are using all the time.[/QUOTE]

Tupperware, it works! Cooking meals everyday a #10 can goes fairly quick.

----------


## kappydell

I guess I'm from the ol' geezer school, I store plain old long storing ingredients and combine them to cook my own meals.  That way I know whats IN them plus its cheaper.  Mylar, oxygen absorbers and pails for grains, beans, salt & sugar or honey (good 30 years); home canned meats, fruits & veggies take care of the rest.  Just had some 10-year canned pickled eggs - tasty but next time I'll leave out the dill - it got pretty strong.  I only can mild cheeses as they also get sharper with time.  My 10 yr mild cheddar is now sharp, but tasty - Like I said, old school.  And frugal.

----------


## Maria22

We have a garden and I can most of my food. Including meats that go on sell. I try to buy grass fed meats when I can find it. I do have mountain house and Augason farms freeze dried foods. They are great for soups and stews. I dehydrate my own foods as well as make jerky. I buy flour on sell and put in freezer for a week and then remove and set on table to dry out. Then I oven can it. Keeps forever that way. I buy sugar and pack that in mylar bags in a 6 gal. bucket. Do same with rice. I also have several of the food 4 patriots packs. These are the 72 hour foods that I get when they give them away for only the shipping cost. Great for putting in car for just in case with the BOB. I also can my own water. It will keep forever that way. Although this is just for drinking and I cannot store a lot of it this way. The freeze dried foods will come in handy if the garden does not pan out on any given year and yes we have had that to happen. So that is our back up foods.

----------


## jimLE

i have wise foods.but because of what i learned recently.i suggest staying away from it.
Wise Food Storage Turns Over Purchase Records To Government As Part Of Shocking Class-Action Lawsuit

http://www.thedailysheeple.com/wise....lawsuit_032019

----------


## pete lynch

Got another source? That link says "Nothing found...."

----------


## BLEUXDOG

Try freeze drying...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## LowKey

$$$$ and requires electricity.

----------


## jimLE

> Got another source? That link says "Nothing found...."


try these .in which one speaks of flooding and prices.
http://www.thedailysheeple.com/it-ha...ars-end_022014
http://www.thedailysheeple.com/wise-...lawsuit_032019

----------


## pete lynch

> try these .in which one speaks of flooding and prices.
> http://www.thedailysheeple.com/it-ha...ars-end_022014
> http://www.thedailysheeple.com/wise-...lawsuit_032019


Thanks. I got a "free" sample of Wise food once and thought they sent me a bag of salt with some rice to prevent the salt from caking. Yech!
Then I had to tell the phone salesman to quit trying to sell me their crappy product with scare tactics. I unsubscribed to their emails several times but still see them in my spam folder. They are the worst.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, they were pretty heavy in salt, that's for sure. I made a pot of their chili and buzzards started circling. I knew something was up.

----------


## Kilter

We usually get kitchen equipment at *********WHERE YOU CAN STORE YOUR SPAM********* Like, the shelves and freezers, for example.
Their prices are pretty decent and the customer service manages to solve any problems really fast.
We don't even use other services; we can buy everything we need there.

----------


## Rick

It took a bulldozer to wedge that post into a food storage thread, Kilter. There was nothing subtle about that AT ALL.

----------

